# Aftermarket rearview mirror with temperature and compass.



## guht (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a pretty much stock 2009 nissan sentra, and I would like to purchase and install an aftermarket rearview mirror that displays the temperature and compass. 

Is the sentra already prewired for this even though its stock?

Are there any writeups or pictures of this being done on another 07+ sentra OR similar model vehicle that would offer insight on how to do this?

Any info would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

No sir they are not wired but its fairly simple task easy to remove panels if you know how to work on the interrior if you are NOT fimiliar with those kind of panels get a friend who does or a body shop but the answer to your question is NO they are not wired. hope that helped a lil bit.


----------



## guht (Apr 7, 2008)

Which panels? The door panels? Center console? Top dashbaord? Im not familiar with the nissan door panels, but I just removed the door panels off my jeep wrangler and replaced the lock cylinders, and I also removed the dashboard and center console panels to wire up an auxilliary jack for my head unit. So Im familiar with panels in general, but not nissan specifically. 

Are there any detailed instructions or pictures available on how to do what I am trying to do? A picture is worth a thousand words. ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

I think you just have to remove the trim on the driver's side A pillar, top of headliner around the mirror area and probably the panel where the fusebox is on the driver's side. It's actually very easy, the rearview mirror should have instructions, they are most likely generic but it will give you an idea what to do and it's pretty simple.


----------

